# Cruze TD Won't start; Service StabiliTrak, Traction, Power Steering



## Roboito_17 (Mar 17, 2021)

Greetings 

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze 2.0 TD, 130K.

Ok, here goes. I went to leave for work this morning, tried to remote start and got hazard lights. Then I went to try and key start it and I got nothing. It won't even try to start. Then I saw the following warnings, in this order, on the DIC: Service StabiliTrak/Service Traction Control/Battery Saver Active/Service Power Steering. Also the ABS and BRAKE lights were on at different times. When you first turn the key on, nothing happens on the cluster beyond the glow plug and check engine light coming on. I think that is where the startup light sequence begins under normal conditions, though. 

Anyway, I've read similar threads on here about people having almost the same problem, except that no one else I read listed that they couldn't start the car. Some said they could start and restart a few times and things would clear up, but I can't seem to try that. 

Thank you all kindly for your help.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Battery


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Battery


Yep, Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## Roboito_17 (Mar 17, 2021)

Alright, I got to looking into that battery cable. I noticed on both O'reilly's and AutoZone's websites, the ACDelco negative battery cable for sale had the little tag that reads "LEONI." The negative cable already installed in my Cruze has the same tag. Did the ones that were defective have that tag, or do they just all have them?

Thanks


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

oddly enough I had the same lights on with no start after working on my car. I forgot to plug in the abs module on the front of the battery


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

My diesel also did some off the cuff stuff when the battery was marginal.


----------



## Roboito_17 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you guys for your responses. I replaced the negative battery cable, as I saw so many with the same problem recommend. Everything seems to be in order now. I'm getting the battery checked tomorrow in case it needs replaced. I had to jump start it after cable replacement. 

Again, thank you.


----------

